# getting things going...



## djphrenzy (Aug 29, 2001)

Just figured I would get things going in this forum.

Name is Steve Gillson and I live in Dayton, Ohio.  I've been searching through local schools in the area for about 9 months, and found the Sifu I plan to study under this week.

Last night I attended my first class, and am going back tonight.  He told me that based on the way I carry myself and my body structure I would be best suited to become either a mantis or a white crane stylist.  This is good, because those are the two styles that most interest me.

Anyone else care to post some info on themselves?

Later-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2001)

I took several weeks of wing-chung lessons under Sifu Chris Zeth in Alden NY, but due to various situation have sadly lost contact with him. It was loads of fun, and actually was starting to get through my think head a bit.

I've got a small tai-chi and kenpo background (beginner in both) and have been studying Modern Arnis the last few months.  Would not mind resuming the Wing Chung though.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 3, 2001)

No kung fu training, here.  Been training in Okinawa-te since '91.  Had some training before that in shaolin-su kempo.  Had exposure to Wing Chun from a friend LONG ago and have been training with a TKD guy informally for almost a year now.  I've just joined a university martial arts club, so I'll get to train with a few other stylists as well, which is right up my alley.

I'd love to take Wing Chun, but have yet to have had the opportunity.  There are a few in Tampa, but I was immersed in my Okinawa-te training back then.  While I'm a firm believer in having training from multiple styles, I also believe that  you should first have appreciable amount of time in one 'primary' or 'main' style first.  I believe in the cliche 'the hunter who chases two rabbits at once goes hungry'.  Now that I've had a good stretch in Okinawa-te, I'd like to look into Wing Chun, or maybe someone just teaching chin na.

Cthulhu


----------



## djphrenzy (Sep 3, 2001)

I took Taekwondo for about 9 months when I was younger, but it didn't suit me very well.  I quit when I moved with my parents to Ohio, and didn't think much about it.  I pretty much thought that all MA training is along the same lines.

It wasn't until about a year ago that my interest was peaked again.  I started researching CMA, and found it to be much more intriguing to me than Korean or Japanese arts.  (Note: I said 'to me')     So I have decided to persue CMA, more specifically, Seven Star Mantis and Tibetian White Crane.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 3, 2001)

Hey man, if CMA is 'your bag', then I'm all for it  

I'm interesting in many martial arts as a whole.  Most of my martial arts knowledge (theory, history, background, etc) is on Japanese and Okinawan arts, with a smattering of CMA and FMA here and there.  I really want to fill the huge gap I have in my knowledge of Korean arts.  I'm not training with the TKD guy for rank.  We just bounce ideas off each other, trade forms and techniques, and just 'shoot the bull' on MA in general.  You could sort of say that it's an exclusive 2-member MA club   

The only kung fu school I know of in my area is a Wah Lum Kung Fu school, which I *think* is a form of northern praying mantis (or at least some form of praying mantis).  No WC in my area.  Bummer.  I've heard of a guy who apparently has had some training in WC, but I haven't had the chance to meet him.  

Cthulhu


----------



## djphrenzy (Sep 4, 2001)

Hey Cthulhu,

The Wah Lum school to which you are refering is actually Wah Lum Tam Tui Northern Mantis.  It is a blend of Wah Lum (Hua Lin) Northern Mantis from the Hua Lin Temple, and the Tam Tui  (seeking legs) family system.

The school is headed by Grandmaster Chan Poi, who I believe is 64th generation Shaolin, and 6th generation succesor to the WLTT system.  If you get a chance you should visit the Temple in Florida sometime.

Here is their website:
http://www.wahlum.com

Later-


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the info.  Don't know about the temple, but I may visit the school one day.  My instructor visited the Tampa branch almost 10 years ago.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 12, 2001)

Trained mostly in JKD and FMA Muay Thai. These are the areas I teach now. I had a background in other arts including a blackbelt in TKD. I love eclectic training. My Wing Chun training is solely through JKD and Kali. I simply refer to the Trapping range which is the range I prefer if I had to pick one. Great hearing from everyone. Where I teach and live is difficult at time to network with others. Thanks for this site.
Jim Miller


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

Does your JKD Wing Chun training involve chi sao?  If so, do you do chi sao squared off pretty much face to face, or in a more realistic fighting stance?

Do you prefer the kali sensitivity exercises or chi sao?  Or, like most things in life, do they both have their own inherent advantages and disadvantages and merely complement each other?

Cthulhu
with an endless barrage of nosey questions


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

I prefer to use hubud and other filipino drills as well as JKD energy drills. I do limited chi sao but again I put trapping sequences into a trapping sumbrada and flow from tech to technique in a counter for counter drill. I think mostly it all compliments the other. Trapping is funny in that many don't understand the reasons and whens to trap. These drills give you the sensitivity to feel the energy and respond accordingly. This is of little good without the attribute of line familurization as well. Hope this helps
Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

If you could describe how to do those drills and how they should feel with a partner, I'd be interested.  I've attempted to try to at least learn the motions of chi sao, but it's pretty much impossible without an experienced partner.  I know some of the basic hand positions (tan sao, fuk sao, bong sao), but how they flow together escapes me.  If you were able to put that across in a video, that'd be keen.   

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

No problem man I an do that. Give me a line on my e address
jkdifa@lcp2.net

Jim


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

Cthulhu:
 also check out the drill on the JKD area. I posted one to get some stuff going and for feedback from you guys. Placing this drill in an energy drill like chi sao or hubud is where its at. It makes it alive
Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

I did check that drill out, Jim, but I don't know hubud.  I'd *like* to know hubud.  As you can see, I'm becoming fixated on sensitivity exercises.  

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 15, 2001)

It's a great thing to start. Remember its about responding to pressure and I can get you started on it. Like I said drop me an e-mail for your address etc.
Jim


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djphrenzy _
> 
> *It wasn't until about a year ago that my interest was peaked again.  I started researching CMA, and found it to be much more intriguing to me than Korean or Japanese arts.  (Note: I said 'to me')     So I have decided to persue CMA, more specifically, Seven Star Mantis and Tibetian White Crane. *



I agree. Its good to see a pm brother here as well. Whom do you study 7*pm under if I may ask. Just curious as to your lineage. I study under Sifu Brandon Jones, who studied under Sifu Fogg. I'm sure you have heard of Sifu Fogg.


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 8, 2002)

I have trained in five animal kung fu for a rather long time now. My emphasis is white crane, okinawan white crane system, hand to hand combatives, qi gong, traditional kenpo, dragon kenpo,  and a couple of internal arts. I have recently received from Shihfu Ron Goninan an invitation to join and train with the Kokusai Okinawa Butoryu Gohokan Kyokai Paihequan, in Crane-Fist Pugilism.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 8, 2002)

Um, thats great man. Congradulations


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> 
> *Um, thats great man. Congradulations *


 Thank you sir! 
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * Thank you sir!
> Sincerely, In Humility;
> Chiduce! *



I must be going crazy, I just posted a question about okinawan White Crane system in the thread "Wushu Question". I would love to get your input since you have trained in it. I haven't really heard much about it, but I'm very interested in it.


7sm


----------



## Machine (Sep 28, 2002)

I study a southern form of kung fu called black tiger or hak fu pai.  I've been studying for over a year now.  Have a bit of a background in tai chi and other various forms of kung fu that didn't hold my interest and therefore did not reiceive my commitment.  I also train in qi gong and lion dance.


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 29, 2002)

I love Lion Dance! I haven't studied much myslef, but alot of people in my school do and I love to watch it!!


7sm


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djphrenzy _
> 
> *Hey Cthulhu,
> 
> ...



My sigung lived and trained in the temple for quite a while, I would love to visit there! It really interests me.

7sm


----------

